# Official Pippen Pictures Thread



## What? (Jul 3, 2003)

What? Scottie a Bull again? YES!!!! I would like for everyone to share a Scottie picture in that famous #33 Bulls jersey! I am a grown man but I will cry the first time I see him again that first game of the season at home!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)




----------



## andras (Mar 19, 2003)




----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

:yes:
Congratulations to you all --- that HAS TO BE A GREAT FEELING, for both Scottie and the fans.

I know he'll be very nervous.

Enjoy the season.

(I can only hope I'll be half as excited when/if DTS signes our core players: Brand, Odam, Maggette.)


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Awesome thread!

Anyone have a pic of that dunk Scottie put down of Ewing in the 93-94 playoffs? That was rated one of the greatest dunks of all time by SLAM magazine.


----------



## Addis (Jul 20, 2003)

More please!


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)




----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)




----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Sweet! Thanks Curry_52!

EDIT: And thanks Minstrel as well!


----------



## Addis (Jul 20, 2003)

sweet stuff man..keep hookin it up...i wouldn't mind some Jordan pics tho also


----------



## andras (Mar 19, 2003)

great sig, minstrel! :laugh: did c-webb actually say this?


----------



## Addis (Jul 20, 2003)

now ain't this just something special?


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>andras</b>!
> great sig, minstrel! :laugh: did c-webb actually say this?


Yuppers. I like it, too.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

As a blazer fan its sad to see him leave, But what a place to end his career where it began.
The only reason why PDX passed on pip was the up-and comming Qyntel Woods.


----------



## Xantos (Jan 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Addis</b>!
> now ain't this just something special?


10 years ago, you would have been laughed at with a thought like that!!! It's amazing, who would have ever thought these two would actually play agianst each other! 

I look at that pic and shake my head......Wow.


----------



## Jay-Ballin (Jul 18, 2003)

I've gotta take the pics of the legendary rivalry between the Jazz and Bulls. =] One of my favorite match ups of all time.


----------



## Addis (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xantos</b>!
> 
> 
> 10 years ago, you would have been laughed at with a thought like that!!! It's amazing, who would have ever thought these two would actually play agianst each other!
> ...


Yeah that's true, It's a verry nice picture for real. When they played for the Bulls i could never imagined that!


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

Let's keep this thread going!! Great idea by What? Mods maybe even sticky this to see how many pics we can put up! Here is my contribution.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

pic didn't work


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

Cool photos. Many I never even seen before. Here's more below.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

> Let's keep this thread going!! Great idea by What? Mods maybe even sticky this to see how many pics we can put up! Here is my contribution.


Done.


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

And more :headbang:


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

cool pics everyone


does anyone have that pic where pippen pointed to his shoe on the bench as if to say "come back MJ"


----------



## the_disco_pimp (Jul 25, 2002)

*more more more!*

:djparty: 











































more to come


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

*re:*



> does anyone have that pic where pippen pointed to his shoe on the bench as if to say "come back MJ"


I know just what picture you're reffering too. I think I have it one of my disc's. If I find it I'll definitely post it. 

Swell pictures, Disco.  More below!


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>basghetti80</b>!
> Let's keep this thread going!! Great idea by What? Mods maybe even sticky this to see how many pics we can put up! Here is my contribution.


Look at that arm, man !!!  

Physically, I think T-Mac is similar to Pippen. I thought T-Mac is going to become the next Scottie Pippen when he first came into the league (Because of their similar body type, Pippen was skinny when he was a rookie). But, T-Mac turns out becoming more of a Jordan type of player than Pippen. But, can you imagine what a defender T-Mac can be with his Pippen-esque length, T-Mac have a great potential to be as good as Pippen as a defender. T-Mac is already better than Pippen in offense, almost Jordan-esque. If T-Mac ever concentrate more on stepping up his Defense and he keeps scoring like he does. Man, imagine a player who plays like Mike on offense, and switch his game to Scottie's on Defense.  sweeett...


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

someone suggested having a "history in the making" background with pip from the early years in the background. so i didn't a little dabbling, here are the results.

enjoy


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

That is so tight, settinUpShop. :djparty:


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Where are the Rockets pictures?


----------



## jollyoscars (Jul 5, 2003)

man you guys have found some awesome pics. this is definetly one of the coolest threads i have been to in my brief days here. :yes:


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Athlon33.6</b>!
> That is so tight, settinUpShop. :djparty:


thanks for the love Athlon. Here's another 4ya.


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

Oh damn! That is so cool, settinUpShop. That is just amazing.


----------



## Xantos (Jan 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>settinUpShop</b>!
> 
> 
> thanks for the love Athlon. Here's another 4ya.


Man that is HOT! Nice job!


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)




----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)




----------



## Coyat (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: more more more!*



> Originally posted by <b>the_disco_pimp</b>!


GP will never play tight defense like this against Scottie ever again, now that..... he knows better!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!


Shouldn't this be on the "Gay Lover" thread?


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

It is well past time to get this thread back on topic! This was a great topic idea by What? and we should keep it like it was intended.


----------



## spinarooni85 (Aug 12, 2003)

yep!!!!!:basket:


----------



## spinarooni85 (Aug 12, 2003)

wait a second, how do u get the picture to show!!!!


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

Right click on your picture, select properties, cut and paste to img link under your reply.


----------



## Sportarium (Sep 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Louie</b>!
> Awesome thread!
> 
> Anyone have a pic of that dunk Scottie put down of Ewing in the 93-94 playoffs? That was rated one of the greatest dunks of all time by SLAM magazine.


I'll never forget that dunk! I love how he towerd over Ewing and gazed into his eyes, then seeing Pat shove him off, lol.

Classic.


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)




----------



## bullspim (Sep 9, 2003)

*pipp/greg anthony*

does anyone have the one where scottie DIDn't foul greg anthony in the eastersn finals?


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Jordan: "I have five fouls and I'm scared! What do I do???"

Pip: "There there... everything's going to be okay."


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)




----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: pipp/greg anthony*



> Originally posted by <b>bullspim</b>!
> does anyone have the one where scottie DIDn't foul greg anthony in the eastersn finals?


Wasnt it Hubert Davis? It was on the cover of the NY Post that next day. Even the NY crowd knew it got lucky


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

*WHAT'S MISSING FROM THIS PICTURE???*


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Kirk?


----------



## Bullhawk (Sep 8, 2003)

> WHAT'S MISSING FROM THIS PICTURE???






> Kirk?





That's next year. But don't tell no body, we would have an uprising then. :laugh:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: pipp/greg anthony*



> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Wasnt it Hubert Davis? It was on the cover of the NY Post that next day. Even the NY crowd knew it got lucky


It was Davis.


----------

